# [SOLVED] Microsoft Security Essentials Always asking for a scan



## rajat22 (Jul 26, 2011)

Using windows XP media center updated version.
After a recent update Microsoft Security Essentials becoming yellow and asking for a quick scan everytime after log in.
I am using Microsoft Security Essentials since a long time & never faced such a problem earlier.
How to avoid the annoying yellow icon? Otherwise it is working fine.


----------



## saswat23 (Jul 26, 2011)

*Re: Microsoft Security Essentials Always asking for a scan*

I think a complete PC scan will solve this issue.


----------



## motobuntu (Jul 26, 2011)

*Re: Microsoft Security Essentials Always asking for a scan*

I agree with what saswat23 suggested.

if it dosen't solve the issue try reinstalling, after downloading a fresh setup file.


----------



## rajat22 (Jul 28, 2011)

*Re: Microsoft Security Essentials Always asking for a scan*

Thanks to u all who took interest in this matter.
I found the reason.... it is the CCLEANER, was removing the log files of Microsoft Security Essentials everytime after using it.
Excluding Microsoft Security Essentials from its scan list, the problem is resolved.
Thank u again.


----------

